# 921 to get OpenTV by the end of 2005



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

On the August 2005 tech forum tonight, Renee Darby said that the 921 would get OpenTV support by the end of the year. Its in beta now I think she said.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2005)

ZZzzzzzzzz...............


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I voted Yes.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

Umm put in a I hope so.. lol... I voted yes to be positive...


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Boy.... I sure hope not.. Sounds like a big software change and I got to wonder what ghosts in the 921 code base it would summing. I personally have never found a need for OpenTV maybe now it provides more value add and would be a welcomed feature. 

Wonder why they feel the need to add it by years end if MPEG4 will be rolling out. Seems like lot of risk with a very short opportunity window. 

I voted no because if it does happen, I am not sure what it means in regards to MPEG4 and the 921 users. 

P.S. Lets try to keep this one from wondering down the rathole.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Sure when dish gives free guide, they've promised openTV a long time ago. Fix our existing bugs before attempting new features.

They also mentioned that they dish pod players will download via USB (both 1.0 and 2.0) but didn't say if that includes the 921's USB 1.0 port. Nor did they discuss mpeg4 recievers, the 129 sat (dish1000) or future of more Voom. 

Are you ready for L219 this Thursday?


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Ron Barry said:


> Boy.... I sure hope not.. Sounds like a big software change and I got to wonder what ghosts in the 921 code base it would summing.


I completely agree with you. Look what happened after Dish added the local guide information. A huge disaster that the 921 still hasn't recovered from. Another major addition to the software will be another disaster for the 921. Can't people learn from past experiences? The 921 is barely resuscitatable. Why put a bullet into it's head?


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Cyclone said:


> On the August 2005 tech forum tonight, Renee Darby said that the 921 would get OpenTV support by the end of the year. Its in beta now I think she said.


You're assuming everyone wants this. The poll isn't valid unless it has an option of "No, I don't want OpenTV".


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Sure, I believe. Just don't care. I think they should be spending thier time on bug fixes and cleaning up the GUI.

They have been working on Open TV for the 721 for a LONG time. Code can probably be ported from there.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I voted yes as well since I was told it was already working. 

However it wont be able to play most of the functions at release (just like the 942 and 721 dont have a lot of the features that other receivers have such as Karaoke, Games and other items.)


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Jerry G said:


> You're assuming everyone wants this. The poll isn't valid unless it has an option of "No, I don't want OpenTV".


And I would certainly vote no on opentv. I need my dvr to be a dvr and nothing else.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Hey! start another poll to determine if this is a desirable feature on the 921. Personally, I don't like Mitch Miller and sing along garbage in my Home Theater. 
Bah Humbug! 

This poll is about whether you "believe" the bad actors on the Tech show when they tell you something will happen or not. I voted no because I have never seen Renee predict anything with any degree of accuracy. Here's how you can tell when Renee doesn't even believe what she is instructed to say... She smirks and rocks slightly side to side while talking. I didn't see the show but I've seen her delivery and observed her accuracy from the past. She is not a good liar! The only question I have about this is what Scott said, i.e., it is already working. 

Opinion- I can live without this "OpenTV" nonsense. If it can be added without causing any grief, fine, but like others I have serious doubts the development team will be able to do that and doubt the beta team will discover obvious bugs either. I suspect that this OpenTV will also be a revenue generator for Dish so it probably has great priority over unimportant stuff like 921 hard drive failures and PSIP guide compliance.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Ron Barry said:


> Wonder why they feel the need to add it by years end if MPEG4 will be rolling out. Seems like lot of risk with a very short opportunity window.


My Guess - A feeble attempt at pacification of the "true believers" regarding promissory obligations - yeah right! :sure: Hopefully it gets the atypical sweeping under the rug - which it should.  Demons already abound, why conjure more? :eek2: Unless of course, Don is correct about its revenue generation potential. Yeah! Karaoke sing-a-long with Charlie - only $3.99 per tune! Ah the miracles of modern technology&#8230; :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> The only question I have about this is what Scott said, i.e., it is already working.


 I was told before that it was working but buggy do to a video driver problem but that it would be fixed with a new driver (this was 4 months ago if not longer)

Its not that hard of a plug in actually. I have seen some thing that they have done which will never see the light of day. Many requests that people have made for new features have already been done so that the concept works, next its up to legal and management to give a yes or no to the new features.

The 921 itself has been a sore subject, I have been contacted by a few big politicians about the 921 and about its issues. Dish needs to look like it is still working on it to keep them out of really hot water. Myself I say even with OpenTV that the 921 is dead.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> The 921 itself has been a sore subject, I have been contacted by a few big politicians about the 921 and about its issues. Dish needs to look like it is still working on it to keep them out of really hot water. Myself I say even with OpenTV that the 921 is dead.


 If E* really wanted to get themselves out of "really hot water" they should give-up the nonsense of us having to subscribe to LIL's in order to get guide data.

BTW: Is the OTA guide data one of the 921 issues these "big politicians" are aware of?

(my sig says it all)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No the two issues I was contacted for regarding the 921 was Firewire and Dish Home.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

My answer is yes, but fix the existing problems first and make sure it doesn't break anything else!


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> Hey! start another poll to determine if this is a desirable feature on the 921. Personally, I don't like Mitch Miller and sing along garbage in my Home Theater.
> Bah Humbug!
> 
> This poll is about whether you "believe" the bad actors on the Tech show when they tell you something will happen or not. I voted no because I have never seen Renee predict anything with any degree of accuracy. Here's how you can tell when Renee doesn't even believe what she is instructed to say... She smirks and rocks slightly side to side while talking. I didn't see the show but I've seen her delivery and observed her accuracy from the past. She is not a good liar! The only question I have about this is what Scott said, i.e., it is already working.
> ...


I couldn't agree more, Don. Why would anyone waste their time working on something a small fraction of a very small group will ever use (and even if they do, for how long?)?

Brad


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> No the two issues I was contacted for regarding the 921 was Firewire and Dish Home.


Yea, what ever became of all those questions you answered for the folks???? Did it die because E* came up with some $'s to shut someone up


----------



## VoomVoom (Jul 24, 2005)

Before I vote.... Can someone please tell me what "Open TV" is.??????


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

Sorry for my ignorance...!

What is OpenTV...?


----------



## lvkewlkid (Jul 4, 2005)

Open TV is the programmer for "dish home", it is interactive services like weather, news, games, and more. Its on channel 100 and is actually one of my favorite channels.


----------



## VoomVoom (Jul 24, 2005)

Thanks lvkewlkid,

I appreciate that....


----------



## VoomVoom (Jul 24, 2005)

I voted no because I don't think a company that charges me for DVR service that don't work with my OTA channels can possibly be depended upon for much of anything else. To tell you the truth they probably won't allow me to use it anyway without one of there basic packages, which I won't do.....


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

The worst part is that if a MPEG-4 equivalent of the 942 gets released by the end of the year, I'll be jumping to that faster than the 921 can download a new release. (which is about 42 mins on my receiver). 

I know that the 921 sister receiver (the 721) current has OpenTV. I think it was somewhat limited at one time. Like it could not show those six window Olympic/Election coverage specials that Dish ran back in 2004. I wonder if that OpenTV limitation is still in effect for the 721.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Jerry G said:


> You're assuming everyone wants this. The poll isn't valid unless it has an option of "No, I don't want OpenTV".


You've read more into the question than I intended. I'm just polling about if anyone believes that the 921 will actually get OpenTV by the end of 2005.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The 721 could do the election and olympics screens. It could not do things like the Playjam games, Karaoke, many of the news features and some other items which I can't remember off the top of my head.

The 942 is the same way, I would actually like the Karaoke channel.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> I voted Yes.


But you already have it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

tnsprin said:


> But you already have it.


Actually, I don't at this moment. Probably will by the end of the week, though.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

What is Opentv from DishNetwork?

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/68

Or go to this page and click on Interactive box

http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/customerCare/whatsNew/index.shtml

Lots of demos with more and more ways to feed the pig. Good thing it's optional!

I may be old fashion but I see no value in this. Maybe it's because I have so little time to waste playing games. OK, so I do play games but usually it's when I'm alone and having to wait on something soon to happen, so I whip out my PDA and play a game of solitary. I do not represent the average DishNetwork customer. I'm sure others will really want this and are willing to pay the pig for it. For me, how about giving me TMC HD, Cinemax HD, and Starz HD etc. My face is blue now having asked for this for years! I know, Karioke (don't even know how to spell it much less do it) for PPV prices is more compelling than Starz HD.


----------



## socceteer (Apr 22, 2005)

lvkewlkid said:


> Open TV is the programmer for "dish home", it is interactive services like weather, news, games, and more. Its on channel 100 and is actually one of my favorite channels.


Thanks


----------



## Larry Caldwell (Apr 4, 2005)

Cyclone said:


> The worst part is that if a MPEG-4 equivalent of the 942 gets released by the end of the year, I'll be jumping to that faster than the 921 can download a new release. (which is about 42 mins on my receiver).
> 
> I know that the 921 sister receiver (the 721) current has OpenTV. I think it was somewhat limited at one time. Like it could not show those six window Olympic/Election coverage specials that Dish ran back in 2004. I wonder if that OpenTV limitation is still in effect for the 721.


"SOOOMMME WHERE OOOOVER THE RAAAAINBOW
VAAAPOOOOOR SELLLLLS"

All they need to do is design a line of new receivers, get the firmware and software written, build the uplink and encoder facility, and figure out where to get the HD content that will make it worthwhile to chuck out a grand for a new receiver and dish.

Personally, I would rather believe in Open TV.


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

I have seen it, played with it and I am quite sure that I will never again access it on one of my receivers, for me it is a complete waste.


----------



## kermit24 (Jun 22, 2005)

I used this service a few times, but stopped because it is SLOW. Nice concept, does not work in reality yet. Maybe if they can speed it up about 10 times. 

In this day of "gotta have it now" fast food, fast internet, they will definitely need to make the Interactive channel pick up the pace for the hope of any success.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Bumped since 2.72 was released. We have two whole months now until the end of the year.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Another release, another bump. By the end of the year she said!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

Just a little friendly advice, move on. I moved on 3-4 months ago by selling my 921 and buying a 942.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

The 942 looked like a victim of Osborne syndrome, as it could not recceive MPeg4 signals.

With E* having fits getting the codec to work, it might be a while before we see any Mpeg4 capable HD PVrs. All of a sudden, the 942 is starting to look good.....


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I'll give up on this thread on Jan 1st. Until then, I'll just keep up the reminding.


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

I'm not voting until December 31!!! Only a few days left!


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

BobMurdoch said:


> All of a sudden, the 942 is starting to look good.....


Dish is already telling retailers to prepare for the 942 being discontinued.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=49724


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Another promise broken for the 921...


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

gpflepsen said:


> Just a little friendly advice, move on. I moved on 3-4 months ago by selling my 921 and buying a 942.


Me too, last summer when I cancelled all my E* except for VOOM and moved to D* with the HR 10-250 with twin outboard swappable hard drives!


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2005)

If you guys have held out this long with the 921, wait another 1-2 months before junking it. 

Don, are you just showing off with your dual outboards?  Sounds like an interesting setup. I'd like to have a removable HD for my 942. But that's a wasteful archiving vehicle, economically speaking. $4 per hour of video?


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Note- OT rebuttal: Mods may delete if inappropriate here-



Long term temporary archive, not permanent. I still use DVHS tape for permanent. But I really don't archive anymore, too much good stuff on DVD rental to occupy my time and DVD has gotten so much better quality today. My main content source today is not DBS timeshifted eventhough I never watch anything real time anymore, It's BlockBuster's Movie Pass at @ $20 a month for all I can watch. I bought one DVD in the last 9 months. Starwars III, to complete my collection. 
Fact is, while I do have the ability to swap out 2 pairs of hard drives on the HDTIVO at 77Hrs each. I find that a single pair works well enough to cycle my timshifting. I rarely save anything long term. The current drive set has been in place now since February. I keep my original drive as backup. The first set has the Sopranos series on it in HD so when the final season comes on, I'll most likely put those back in and "archive" Sopranos. 

Cost? 
DVHS Tape was $2.12 per hour archival on SVHS tape in DVHS mode, $5.55 on actual DVHS tape
921 $500 for 22hrs = $22.73 per hour
HDTIVO $ $449 for 77 hrs $5.83 per hour

Since the DVHS tape and the WeakKnees hard drives are removable storage media, I cost them by themselves. The 921 I priced by itself as I have not yet tested the swappable drive system on it yet. In effect, that would be a venture into the debatable illegal use world since E* says it does not sanction swappable drives. TIVO, by contrast supports the swappable drives by Weakknees so it is a legal upgrade licensed as a 3rd party retrofit. However, if we figure all technical options regardless of legality arguments then the 921 would cost in at $135/22 = or, $6.14 per hour. (Note- that the 921 technical solution for hard drive swap allows for exact match hard drive to replace the existing one and hacked imaging process (YOYO) and I just priced one as $135 for a 250G Maxtor.

So, gpflepsen, what do you opffer that is more economical than "$4 per hour" archiving otherthan DVHS ?


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

One more day.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

One more hour.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Just a few more minutes.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Not on the west coast.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

One more minute


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Well fortunately it looks like we're lucky and not getting OpenTV on the 921. They need to get them working 100% before they add crap like OpenTV.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Could show up in the next 18 minutes....


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I have it!























































































On my 811, 501, and 510


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

I kinda want it, so I can get the mosaic channel which I'm SURE will be active for the Olympics again......


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

Okay, time for me to cast my vote!


----------



## shaysweet (Jan 13, 2006)

Cyclone said:


> On the August 2005 tech forum tonight, Renee Darby said that the 921 would get OpenTV support by the end of the year. Its in beta now I think she said.


i work there and i dont even know what opentv is... does that answer ur question


----------



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

I'm using a 942 now and have seen this "OpenTV". My impression--it is pure crap.

You can run OpenTV by pressing the Dish Home button, but there are other things that make it pop up. For example, if you click on the program of an unsubscribed channel, a "Customer Service" application pops up asking you if you want to subscribe to that channel. The problem is that it takes over a minute for the program to load and exiting the application takes several additional clicks and about two more minutes. So in other words, if you click on the wrong button, it takes over three minutes to recover and begin watching TV again. That's hardly what I would call "customer service".

I have yet to find even one useful application under Dish Home.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

New answer from Tech Forum last night!

Q: When will the 921 support the Mosaic feature (ie Open TV)

Dish Answer: Spend $99 on upgrading to the 622 in April.


----------

